# :( THIS IS SAD



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I stood by your bed last night; I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, you found it hard to sleep. 
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." 
I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached out to me. 
I was with you at the shops today; your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels; I wish I could do more. 
I was with you at my grave today; you tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you that I'm not lying there. 
I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you; I smiled and said "It's me." 
You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there. 
It's possible for me to be so near you every day.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." 
You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. 
The day is almost over... I smile and watch you yawning
And say, "Goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." 
And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. 
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out... then come home to be with me


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That made me cry so hard.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I know. Im sorry!! But somehow you know that everything will be ok.







THEY WILL BE WAITING FOR US!
Ive read this countless times and the tears just come.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

JEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have read this before and it always moves me. Since Lucy died, I feel like part of me went with her, but sometimes I speak to her, ask her for help with something, and help always comes. She was always my girl, and I believe she still is. Surely the love we have for our souldogs does not disappear when their synapses stop firing, it lives on forever in a place where we will join them.

My thoughts with everyone missing their pups tonight.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I hear you, Channie and Nana, I hear you. We'll meet again but for now I'll cry for your absence.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh man that is so sad and at the same time so very touching. It made me tear up too.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I too had tears welling up, I really dread the day I have to say goodbye.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont even think of my dog as a dog!
He is like a family member to me.
He goes everywhere with me. He never leaves my side.
In a way...he is better than family sometimes.
Im sorry that I posted that, but somehow its reasuring.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Having a senior puppy, this really made me tear up... 

I dread the day where she is no longer running around on this earth, but it is reassuring to know they will be with us always..


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the major sob session...omg....13 weeks since putting my baby to sleep seems like forever and after reading this it seems like hours. Now that I cant breath out my nose and I thnk I turned my face purple, this is a most beautiful thing to read.

Thank you.

I so miss my little girl. I so hope she will be there the day I get there and forgive me for all my frailties.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

VegasResident said:


> Thanks for the major sob session...omg....13 weeks since putting my baby to sleep seems like forever and after reading this it seems like hours. Now that I cant breath out my nose and I thnk I turned my face purple, this is a most beautiful thing to read.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I so miss my little girl. I so hope she will be there the day I get there and forgive me for all my frailties.


 
Im SO SORRY!
This is somehow reasuring that she is watching over you.....


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Raziel said:


> Im SO SORRY!
> This is somehow reasuring that she is watching over you.....


dont be sorry. it is beautiful. At times when I have missed her the most I have asked her to see me when I sleep and I do see her in my dreams at those times. 

Its just so hard to loss them.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

energy cannot be created or destroyed, only transformed...their energy is always with us.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Raziel*
*"I dont even think of my dog as a dog!*
*He is like a family member to me.*
*He goes everywhere with me. He never leaves my side.*
*In a way...he is better than family sometimes.*
*Im sorry that I posted that, but somehow its reasuring."* 

That is exactly how I feel about Sinister. He is my family, my son, my best friend, my partner in crime, my protector and my shoulder to cry on. I will be heartbroken when he passes, thank goodness he is only a year old, I look forward to many more happy years with him.


----------

